# R31



## widebodyhachi (Apr 21, 2005)

with the R31 GTS-X is it possiable to bolt up the rear end of a R32 GTS-t, GTS4 or GTR


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

so you want the rear-end of an R32?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Nismo240 said:


> so you want the rear-end of an R32?


No, sounds like he wants one from a Subaru........


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> No, sounds like he wants one from a Subaru........


hmm, that was one of my choices......


----------



## widebodyhachi (Apr 21, 2005)

R31 rear end is alright but since will be a drifter would prefer a IRS rear end that is all and better brakes


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

This R31 looks like it has IRS, not sure if its a special edition or what
http://autospeed.drive.com.au/cms/A_1996/article.html


----------

